# ADA style cabinet?



## Calum (17 Aug 2008)

Hi guys,

I ordered an opti-white high clarity tank 60 x 30 x 36 from AE yesterday but i need to get a cabinet for it. I really like the minimal ADA style cabinets but the ones on AE are just way to expensive for me lol. Does any one know where i can get one like the ADA's?

Ive seen some articles on here about how to make your own DIY ADA cabinet and they look really good but im not much good at DIY  :? 


Cheers,
Calum


----------



## planter (17 Aug 2008)

Hi Calum,

Welcome to the forum . There isnt really anything out there that replicates the ADA style perfectly which is why people are going the DIY route. if its the colour of the ADA stand you like you might have a look at this - 






Its a Tetra AquaArt 60 cabinet. Alhtough it suits a 60 cm tank the sides are curved so it looks a little short from the front. Cabinet space is also a little restricted but it looks the part.

If your not too fussy about the colour then look at the Fluval Roma cabinets!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> If your not too fussy about the colour then look at the Fluval Roma cabinets!



i got one of these it matches my laminate floor. turn the doors the other way though, they look gastly otherwise.









mark


----------



## Calum (17 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

I did think about using my fluval roma cabinet but my JBL CristalProfi E700 filter wont fit in the damn thing   Its also got to fit in my JBL Co2 set.


The pic of the tank you posted Planter looks awesome, shame the actual cabinet isnt the same width as the tank otherwise that would be perfect!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Aug 2008)

saintly that looks awesome


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Aug 2008)

After seeing Marks cabinet I got one for myself too hehe  Â£42 delivered, can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Calum (17 Aug 2008)

your tanks amazing mark! Hope i can produce something like that in my new tank


----------



## PM (26 Aug 2008)

I think I'd end up knocking that Tetra one the hell over!


----------



## jay (26 Aug 2008)

Can't fault those Fluval ones IMO. Really nice, simple and easy to build. Got a black one coming for a 4 ft tank. Loads of space in there. Nice lil push magnet closers.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2008)

Build your own: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2536


----------



## tekla (28 Feb 2011)

Does someone have pictures of the Fluval cabinet with the doors wide  open? I want to see how it's look inside.


----------

